

Nokia Siemens Buys Motorola Unit for $1.2 Billion - sonnym
https://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/20/technology/20nokia.html

======
sonnym
This press release is significantly better than the article, sorry I failed to
look for it earlier.

[http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/news-events/press-
room/p...](http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/news-events/press-room/press-
releases/nokia-siemens-networks-to-acquire-certain-wireless-network-inf)

------
Geee
This ought to give Nokia a strong position on the emerging LTE markets, being
able to co-design devices and networks. They need more than that however to
break into US smartphone markets.

------
someone_here
I wonder what OS the new smartphones will run. Android or MeeGo?

~~~
absconditus
This deal is not for Motorola's mobile phone division.

~~~
metachris
Interesting that Motorola is willing to let go of its telecom equipment
business.

Are they are going to focus more on their smartphone division? I mean they've
celebrated big successes with their recent Android phones and have implemented
all the necessary know how and workflows for integrating Android with their
mobile phones. Now they could really start pushing them out!

~~~
jauer
Sounds like they are trying to spin off everything except for their Public
Safety radio division.

They have been, and still are, talking about spinning off the smartphone
division.

